
Selenium For Pythonistas - Dekku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OA941RLbmU
======
hpaavola
Personally I prefer using Selenium through Robot Framework
([http://robotframework.org/](http://robotframework.org/)) and its Selenium2
Library ([https://github.com/rtomac/robotframework-
selenium2library/#r...](https://github.com/rtomac/robotframework-
selenium2library/#readme)).

It gives you nice reporting for free and you get to write your tests in
keyword driven way.

And when your tests get huge and complicated, RF has many other libraries to
help you out (like database and http libraries).

